
This guy fixed his teeth by 3D printing his own plastic braces for $60 - ylem
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-3d-print-plastic-braces-for-60-2017-5
======
ylem
Here is the actual blog post:
[http://amosdudley.com/weblog/Ortho](http://amosdudley.com/weblog/Ortho)

Very cool!!!

